# Please ID this Ludwigia



## echinodorus (Feb 26, 2006)

Last week I had been im The Gambia (West Africa). I found in the Kotu Region in the rice fields two Ludwigia but I can't recognice the species. Has anbody hints to these plants:

Plant 1: 
www.echinodorus-online.de/Gambiapflanzen/1/522.jpg
www.echinodorus-online.de/Gambiapflanzen/1/523.jpg
www.echinodorus-online.de/Gambiapflanzen/1/524.jpg
www.echinodorus-online.de/Gambiapflanzen/1/525.jpg
www.echinodorus-online.de/Gambiapflanzen/1/526.jpg
www.echinodorus-online.de/Gambiapflanzen/1/527.jpg

Plant 2:
www.echinodorus-online.de/Gambiapflanzen/2/393.jpg
www.echinodorus-online.de/Gambiapflanzen/2/394.jpg
www.echinodorus-online.de/Gambiapflanzen/2/401.jpg
www.echinodorus-online.de/Gambiapflanzen/2/515.jpg
www.echinodorus-online.de/Gambiapflanzen/2/519.jpg


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Give me a little time and I'll see if I can come up with anything. Of not, I may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------

